# Best Cabinet Paint You Have Used



## MKcabinets (May 21, 2021)

Best Cabinet Primer and Paint.

I have used a lot and will post what I think after I get some feedback.

Just curious if there is something better.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Currently my system is Zinsser smart Prime (blocks tannins) followed by Scuff-x. There are some products I think leave a bit nicer finish ( Benjamin Moore advance, SW Emerald trim urethane) and some products that dry a bit harder (Breakthrough) but all factors considered for how I do things (ease if use,durability, dry time, finish)the best choice for me has been Scuff-x w/ about 8oz of extender. I have not tried any of the waterborne 2K polys but those are supposed to be the bee's knees. I like the cabinet coat too, but it's been a while since I tried that one.


----------



## MKcabinets (May 21, 2021)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Currently my system is Zinsser smart Prime (blocks tannins) followed by Scuff-x. There are some products I think leave a bit nicer finish ( Benjamin Moore advance, SW Emerald trim urethane) and some products that dry a bit harder (Breakthrough) but all factors considered for how I do things (ease if use,durability, dry time, finish)the best choice for me has been Scuff-x w/ about 8oz of extender. I have not tried any of the waterborne 2K polys but those are supposed to be the bee's knees. I like the cabinet coat too, but it's been a while since I tried that one.


I have never tried Scuff X for cabinets, but we did a High School just recently with it and that product seemed legit.

The Benjamin Advance seems to have a tendency to Sag and the Emerald Urethane seems to scratch off easily. I love Breakthrough dry time but coverage sometimes takes 3 coats if we have to hand brush the boxes at the customer's house.

I'll have to try the zinssar smart prime, typical we use extreme bond or Multi purpose primer from SW then if it Tans I'll use Bin in between sand coats of primer.


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Ijust used scuff-x and I’ll use it from now on for mill work and cabinets. Lays down beautifully with air assist. And bomb proof finish.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I've done two sets of kitchen cabinets with Envirolak from Canada. 170TB tannin blocking primer and the 200 series water base polyurethane. Super products. I have not tried with the crosslinker yet, but supposed to increase adhesion, hardness, and water resistancy. The finish is really nice, super smooth, easy to apply with airless. A little runny on the boxes, I will try a 206 next time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Impervo is basically all ever use. maybe fine paints of europe if I ever feel like really getting into it. That product is unlike anything else waterborne products don't even come close


----------



## se;riv58srilejo gv (May 23, 2016)

Nothing but 2k poly,CV and Precat lacquer for top coat.Vinyl sealer and lacquer undercoat as a primer.For spot stain BIN shellac and vinyl sealer on top.
The rest of the products are for wall and trim not for the cabinets if you are running for a top notch job and %110 percent customer satisfaction period .


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I've done two sets of kitchen cabinets with Envirolak from Canada. 170TB tannin blocking primer and the 200 series water base polyurethane. Super products. I have not tried with the crosslinker yet, but supposed to increase adhesion, hardness, and water resistancy. The finish is really nice, super smooth, easy to apply with airless. A little runny on the boxes, I will try a 206 next time.


I've been wanting to try this. How was the primer for sanding?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> I've been wanting to try this. How was the primer for sanding?


Very nice, firm, but no too dusty. I was putting it on pretty heavy IMO but still sanding through on the edges and corners using super fine surfprep pads. I have always done one coat primer, two finish. The data page calls for two primer, then one topcoat? I might give that a go on my next one, it will be new doors. With the crosslinker it makes it super water resistant on the primer.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Technogod said:


> Nothing but 2k poly,CV and Precat lacquer for top coat.Vinyl sealer and lacquer undercoat as a primer.For spot stain BIN shellac and vinyl sealer on top.
> The rest of the products are for wall and trim not for the cabinets if you are running for a top notch job and %110 percent customer satisfaction period .


 Your obviously doing new stock. I know your very passionate about your procedures, but most guys on here are doing re-paints and don't have a 100k shop setup for spraying 2k lacquer.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Technogod said:


> Thank you for your compliment LOL.Did i say something wrong?


Not yet. But just bringing forth that most people aren't going to be doing repaints with 2k lacquers. Your a bit a 1 trick pony.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Not yet. But just bringing forth that most people aren't going to be doing repaints with 2k lacquers. Your a bit a 1 trick pony.


1k and 2k polys are what is taking over the market, but very slowly. Most major companies look at me cross-eyed when I mention 2k poly, they have no idea. Even SW with their hydroplus, the regular reps don't know what it is. When I read the data page for hydroplus, it looks for new construction, not repaint. Where as the italian and international polys have some primers that are suited for repaint work, then their products will go right on top. A lot of people use KemAqua and that's fine, just no where near the quality of a poly. Then lacquers are getting so hard to use in someone's house. I like the fact that I can use a crosslinker and not be dealing with an isocynate product.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Where are you guys getting the 2K poly? I know a cabinet maker who gave up on some of them and switched to breakthrough because they were too much of a hassle to get, (im 2 hrs north of Seattle so a bit remote). I'd be interested in trying one with a compatible primer that I could use on repaints with a standard airless


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I am going to try Envirolak on something at my house. Maybe I'll go buy some used furniture from the ReStore or something. Envirolak is only a couple of hours from where I live, so sourcing it should be easy peasy, unlike Renner and everyone else. It's a pain to get certain things in Canada.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> I am going to try Envirolak on something at my house. Maybe I'll go buy some used furniture from the ReStore or something. Envirolak is only a couple of hours from where I live, so sourcing it should be easy peasy, unlike Renner and everyone else. It's a pain to get certain things in Canada.


 Try living in Newfoundland. Most shops won't even look at special orders, as you would need a minimum order for fear of it sitting on the shelf, or freezing on the boat ride over..


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

fromthenorthwest said:


> remote





Technogod said:


> 2k poly by it self is noting more than a high VOC breakthrough maybe a little better.Where it shines is the Catalyst.After a 10 percent is a bullet proof .you hit the hammer or try to scratch if you can.
> where ppl hate it is the vertical holding if you spray heavy.But there is also solution for that either.Thickener.yeah it is a catalyst also.you will add very small amount and it will let you spray 10 mils .
> Next generation stuff.You will not believe until you try.
> Google Renner and MK Sales has it.The price is steep like 80 + bucks a gallon.
> Spraying is a childs play with a 308 tip .Good luck


Thanks for the scoop! Sounds like i may need to give it a try.


----------



## WildBill (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm a true believer in the Milesi Product, it is just unreal how it levels, I'm going to shoot some Renner in the future, I'm wanting to try Renner's Waterbased Primer. Used a 310 or 308 FFLP Tip, UNREAL!!!


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Muralo Ultra that no longer exists.

To be fair I didn't use it on cabinets, but it's held up on any other trim piece I've used it on, including even tables. I even have it on a small end table where I'd slide drinks across it, etc, and it's fine. In my own house I find my older coats of Muralo Ultra are actually doing better as far as hand oils, scratches, etc, compared to BM Advance put on for a mild remodel a few months ago in a different room. :/

I've tried the Cali version but I found it not quite as good as the old Muralo version.

Oh well.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

celicaxx said:


> Muralo Ultra that no longer exists.
> 
> To be fair I didn't use it on cabinets, but it's held up on any other trim piece I've used it on, including even tables. I even have it on a small end table where I'd slide drinks across it, etc, and it's fine. In my own house I find my older coats of Muralo Ultra are actually doing better as far as hand oils, scratches, etc, compared to BM Advance put on for a mild remodel a few months ago in a different room. :/
> 
> ...


I used to love Muralo Ultra. It was my preferred trim product. The Ceramic was a great product for walls, too. For cabinets, I like ML Campbell Agualente Plus pre cat if we are spraying the boxes, or we use Breakthrough if we are brushing them. I have really wanted to try Melisi 2K, but just haven't had the opportunity to try it out yet.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Respec said:


> I used to love Muralo Ultra. It was my preferred trim product. The Ceramic was a great product for walls, too. For cabinets, I like ML Campbell Agualente Plus pre cat if we are spraying the boxes, or we use Breakthrough if we are brushing them. I have really wanted to try Melisi 2K, but just haven't had the opportunity to try it out yet.


I had an MLcambpell rep in my shop recently where the conversation I had with the rep essentially boiled down to 'well how are you going to market our product' and it got me thinking I should DEFINITELY be looking at something like Renner or Melisi where the product sells its self simply by being superior.

PS I recall the the rep's knowledge seemingly limited to data sheets and not much real world experience. He kept talking about CAT and kremlin AAA and I was like dude I've rebuilt CAT pumps I'm pretty familiar with them and Merkers. I had mentioned to him about HVLP turbines and had no I idea what I was talking about. ML doesn't make a 0-5 sheen or even a 10 sheen so their a non starter anyway.

To get a perspective on different levels of product support bill strey from general finishes TOOK ME TO DINNER and GF offered to special make me a 5 sheen conversion varnish. Pretty amazing coming from a little guy.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I had an MLcambpell rep in my shop recently where the conversation I had with the rep essentially boiled down to 'well how are you going to market our product' and it got me thinking I should DEFINITELY be looking at something like Renner or Melisi where the product sells its self simply by being superior.
> 
> PS I recall the the rep's knowledge seemingly limited to data sheets and not much real world experience. He kept talking about CAT and kremlin AAA and I was like dude I've rebuilt CAT pumps I'm pretty familiar with them and Merkers. I had mentioned to him about HVLP turbines and had no I idea what I was talking about. ML doesn't make a 0-5 sheen or even a 10 sheen so their a non starter anyway.
> 
> To get a perspective on different levels of product support bill strey from general finishes TOOK ME TO DINNER and GF offered to special make me a 5 sheen conversion varnish. Pretty amazing coming from a little guy.


 Interesting enough, ML Cambell is actually something I can get locally. In fact, I think the aquelente is old technology and they have a newer water based product. ? Is this something that can be used on repaints? Anyone have the skinny on this stuff. I need to get my hands on better stuff around my parts for cabinet & furniture repaints mostly.


----------



## connieb1128 (Feb 18, 2021)

MKcabinets said:


> Best Cabinet Primer and Paint.
> 
> I have used a lot and will post what I think after I get some feedback.
> 
> Just curious if there is something better.


I use Wise Owl One Hour Enamel (dries in one hour) along with the Wise Owl Stain Blocking Primer. No topcoat required. BM Cabinet Coat is a good product as well.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I had an MLcambpell rep in my shop recently where the conversation I had with the rep essentially boiled down to 'well how are you going to market our product' and it got me thinking I should DEFINITELY be looking at something like Renner or Melisi where the product sells its self simply by being superior.
> 
> PS I recall the the rep's knowledge seemingly limited to data sheets and not much real world experience. He kept talking about CAT and kremlin AAA and I was like dude I've rebuilt CAT pumps I'm pretty familiar with them and Merkers. I had mentioned to him about HVLP turbines and had no I idea what I was talking about. ML doesn't make a 0-5 sheen or even a 10 sheen so their a non starter anyway.
> 
> To get a perspective on different levels of product support bill strey from general finishes TOOK ME TO DINNER and GF offered to special make me a 5 sheen conversion varnish. Pretty amazing coming from a little guy.


Isn't ML Campbell owned by Sherwin Williams?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Isn't ML Campbell owned by Sherwin Williams?


I'm not 100% sure but I got that feeling after they told me ml Campbell 'owns' minwax and they can 'match' minwax colors. I was thinking at the time we'll minwax is a bull*** stain so ...

I talked to the rep again today and he said explicitly that they compete with Sherwin. If they are infact a Sherwin owned company that's a deal breaker and something I feel like they should be more upfront with a independent dealer. Something I'll look into thanks. I absolutely refuse to carry anything from Sherwin!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Respec said:


> I used to love Muralo Ultra. It was my preferred trim product. The Ceramic was a great product for walls, too. For cabinets, I like ML Campbell Agualente Plus pre cat if we are spraying the boxes, or we use Breakthrough if we are brushing them. I have really wanted to try Melisi 2K, but just haven't had the opportunity to try it out yet.


Respec, are you using the agualente plus on repaints? What are you priming with if thats the case.? Also, what about Arroyo. Isn't that the newer version of the aguelente plus? cheers


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I got that feeling after they told me ml Campbell 'owns' minwax and they can 'match' minwax colors. I was thinking at the time we'll minwax is a bull*** stain so ...
> 
> I talked to the rep again today and he said explicitly that they compete with Sherwin. If they are infact a Sherwin owned company that's a deal breaker and something I feel like they should be more upfront with a independent dealer. Something I'll look into thanks. I absolutely refuse to carry anything from Sherwin!


Sherwin Williams owns MLC according to SW’s 2020 annual report. MLC’s Woodsong II is available in Minwax colors. I’ve used and liked working with the Woodsong II solvent borne stains..


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I got that feeling after they told me ml Campbell 'owns' minwax and they can 'match' minwax colors. I was thinking at the time we'll minwax is a bull*** stain so ...
> 
> I talked to the rep again today and he said explicitly that they compete with Sherwin. If they are infact a Sherwin owned company that's a deal breaker and something I feel like they should be more upfront with a independent dealer. Something I'll look into thanks. I absolutely refuse to carry anything from Sherwin!


Sherwin owns Minwax also.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> Sherwin Williams owns MLC according to SW’s 2020 annual report. MLC’s Woodsong II is available in Minwax colors. I’ve used and liked working with the Woodsong II solvent borne stains..


I understand MLC may be pretty excellent their precat lacquer I hear is exceptionally good though I'm pretty happy with the lenmar solvent stains and lacquers.

MLC wants to do some aggressive marketing in my area going on sales calls knocking on big shops. I'm feeling that brining on a SW product is going to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Respec, are you using the agualente plus on repaints? What are you priming with if thats the case.? Also, what about Arroyo. Isn't that the newer version of the aguelente plus? cheers


Yes, I use it on refinishes and new stuff. When we refinish, we remove the old finish. I did look at the Arroyo. It has some interesting attributes, but just didn't rate as well overall as the Agualente even though it rated pretty well, so I have stuck with what I know. We have had zero issues with it and it has performed great for us. I had switched over to Kem Aqua Plus for a short period because my Agualente supplier had left me hanging a couple of times, but within a year, we have seen a couple failures, so I don't trust it anymore. In the meantime, my Agualente supplier has addressed the issues they had, so we are using that again.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I had an MLcambpell rep in my shop recently where the conversation I had with the rep essentially boiled down to 'well how are you going to market our product' and it got me thinking I should DEFINITELY be looking at something like Renner or Melisi where the product sells its self simply by being superior.
> 
> PS I recall the the rep's knowledge seemingly limited to data sheets and not much real world experience. He kept talking about CAT and kremlin AAA and I was like dude I've rebuilt CAT pumps I'm pretty familiar with them and Merkers. I had mentioned to him about HVLP turbines and had no I idea what I was talking about. ML doesn't make a 0-5 sheen or even a 10 sheen so their a non starter anyway.
> 
> To get a perspective on different levels of product support bill strey from general finishes TOOK ME TO DINNER and GF offered to special make me a 5 sheen conversion varnish. Pretty amazing coming from a little guy.


The rep I deal with knows his stuff pretty darn well. He is always straight up with me. I have used the Agualente quite a bit and it hasn't let me down, where Kem Aqua has, and I wasn't impressed with the Lenmar waterborne. My supplier carries Melisi too. I have talked with him about it because I want to try it. His opinion was in comparison to the Agualente, using a waterborne Melisi as a 1K, he gave the edge to Agualente, but if you make it a 2K, then the Melisi would be superior.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Respec said:


> The rep I deal with knows his stuff pretty darn well. He is always straight up with me. I have used the Agualente quite a bit and it hasn't let me down, where Kem Aqua has, and I wasn't impressed with the Lenmar waterborne. My supplier carries Melisi too. I have talked with him about it because I want to try it. His opinion was in comparison to the Agualente, using a waterborne Melisi as a 1K, he gave the edge to Agualente, but if you make it a 2K, then the Melisi would be superior.


MLC may be a good product however seeing as its under the SW umbrellea I'm not really that interested and espeically pushing a precat lacquer where I'm making maybe 20% margins. I've used Melisi and its a great product but I'm worried about product availability and turn around time on orders. Was talking the surfprep rep today, austin, he was pointing me towards CIC out of texas and Renner coatings.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> MLC may be a good product however seeing as its under the SW umbrellea I'm not really that interested and espeically pushing a precat lacquer where I'm making maybe 20% margins. I've used Melisi and its a great product but I'm worried about product availability and turn around time on orders. Was talking the surfprep rep today, austin, he was pointing me towards CIC out of texas and Renner coatings.


I get that about being under SW umbrella, although that is not as much of a concern of mine for that product as long as they don't end up messing with it, and it is easily available to me. Renner and CIC are both great products I hear, but I don't have anyone local as far as I know. I just don't like the idea of buying product from someone 100 miles or more away when I have a source in the area I work in.


----------



## Singular (Dec 23, 2018)

Technogod said:


> Nothing but 2k poly,CV and Precat lacquer for top coat.Vinyl sealer and lacquer undercoat as a primer.For spot stain BIN shellac and vinyl sealer on top.
> The rest of the products are for wall and trim not for the cabinets if you are running for a top notch job and %110 percent customer satisfaction period .


Yep....people just have different ideas about quality. But either you do class A finish or you don't. That simple.... 2k hard to beat really. Any yellowing stuff is thing of the past.


----------



## Singular (Dec 23, 2018)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Thanks for the scoop! Sounds like i may need to give it a try.


Yes indeed....!


----------



## Singular (Dec 23, 2018)

WildBill said:


> I'm a true believer in the Milesi Product, it is just unreal how it levels, I'm going to shoot some Renner in the future, I'm wanting to try Renner's Waterbased Primer. Used a 310 or 308 FFLP Tip, UNREAL!!!


Milesi is fantastic product hands down. So pure as well, can switch back to aaa flat tip. I had 4 filters in the past to filter domestic stuff and it would still clogs. 
Nothing of a kind with Milesi....just superior product


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Used a lot of cabinet coat satin and have been pleased. Pro Block oil primer for stained cabinets but would like to use a water based product if it will hold out stain.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

ttd said:


> Used a lot of cabinet coat satin and have been pleased. Pro Block oil primer for stained cabinets but would like to use a water based product if it will hold out stain.


If you get a chance try smart prime. I have been using it specifically because it's water-based and it blocks tannins.


----------

